# I emailed Cargill re: Right Now Onyx mineral



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

After reading the thread about the difficulty finding Right Now Onyx minerals, I emailed Cargill to let them know that the small dairy goat farms want it, but are having trouble.

Got TWO nice emails back already (On a SUNDAY!) telling me where to get it locally, and that if my "colleagues" are having trouble finding it to contact them via the website and they will help.

He also said the Emerald mineral has the same level of copper, but it's not chelated.

Very nice response!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

That was really nice of you to do that Alice, it should help alot of folks get the mineral now maybe.

I know my feed store seemed really Happy to order it for me but like MyGoat said in the other thread, they probly already carry other Cargill products.
If I'm 4 hours north or her though & my stores get it there has to be feed stores down her way that will also order it for her I would think.


----------



## deineria (Aug 22, 2009)

Yes, thanks. I wondered where I might find it as well. That was a nice and timely response!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Any Nutrena feed dealer should be able to get it.

http://www.nutrenaworld.com/nutrena/where-to-buy/index.jsp


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

Well I have found out that it is not entirely true. It is on Nutrena's end they will ship to any distributor however TSC a Nutrena carrying company will not let individual stores order anything that is not on a specific list and the minerals are not. I ran into this at one other feed store that is a local chain. However I have found another store that is a Nutrena dealer and willing to try to get some for me but as I only use a small amount really 8 goats not too sure they are going to be able to.

I have to top dress as I have tried to leave it out in the mineral feeders from TSC and I think Goats have a sixth sense about their berries. When we are transporting in the back of the durango the poo in the cup holders, in the barn the poo in the mineral feeder any type of cup that you do not want poo in there it is, so I have just gotten used to feeding it as a top dressing. I need to get some of the mineral type feeders made up but, I am on restrictions and my husband should NEVER try to construct anything. I wonder if it is a left brain mechanic's thing because his friend from work that does trailer work is brilliant with construction and figuring out how to. However he is slammed for time right now and I hate to ask him to help.


----------



## Briza (Aug 11, 2009)

We solved the rear end accidents in the minerals by mounting the holder up above their shoulder height and placing a cement block or log to use as a step. It works wonderfully.
Any inexpensive plastic bowl can be screwed onto a post above the danger zone Then just give them something to help reach.
B~


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Even with 8 goats, one bag is an ok amount to order. It sits nicely in the corner of my milk house, and I put out a bit of fresh every couple of days. My current bag of minerals is about a year old.  But, as it's out of the weather, it stays good indefinitely.

The PVC homemade mineral feeders did *not* work for my little herd at all.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> But, as it's out of the weather, it stays good indefinitely.


I no longer use one of the feed stores here as I had seen there mineral bags had gotten wet. I told the "good old boys" in the warehouse area it would ruin the minerals if it got wet or even too damp. They got one of the what is this lady acting like she knows more then us attitude. I no longer get my minerals or any feed from them.

While I was typing the other paragraph the mom and pop type feed store called back and they are going to get me some I still have 1 unopened bag of the sweetlix mineral left but I think I can get rid of it on Craigslist pretty easy or maybe I should just call the store and ask if I can return it. I keep all my minerals in the house due to the very wet damp winter we are having here.

I bet the cement bricks help with the front hooves somewhat also. Sound like it might be a plan however not for this weekend it is supposed to get ugly cold here again. My name is Kasi, and I hate snow! The ground has had that mushy, saturated feeling for too long now I can't get anything done cause everytime I walk out to the pens I feel like I am going to slip. According to one of my doctors I should not even be walking out there at all as there is too much of a chance of falling on unlevel ground. some people just do not understand!!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

The feed store that orders my Cargill Mineral is a mom & pop type place. Most of those type places are usually pretty good about ordering things for you & keeping the customers they have as well as new ones.

I use the 2 sided black plastic dishes from TSC for the mineral, The boy's is attached in their section of the barn to a wall & the girls is inside there lean too. They work fine for me but maybe I have them up high enough to get in it. Once in awhile I'll find a berry or 2 in there & I just scoop them out. They still eat it.


----------

